# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid & Non-Lucid Games > Tasks of the Month & Year >  >  Task of the Month for June 2019

## spellbee2

*Do you have a Task of the Month suggestion that you would love to get chosen?*
Now you have the chance to suggest new tasks of the month by clicking the
*Future Task of the Month Suggestion Thread.*
If you complete a current TOTM, you will be able to vote on suggestions for the next month!

Introduction:
This topic is for the Lucid Tasks that are assigned by the Lucid Task Club and the On-Topic Administrator. Please attempt any or all of these tasks throughout the month.

*Report back in this thread, even if you didn't successfully accomplish the task. Your efforts should make interesting reading! This is required in order to get credit, it is no longer sufficient just to say that you did it.*





> *How to get your wings*
> 
> *When you complete a task:*  Go to your control panel, then to permission groups, and request to be in the group that applies to the task that you've done: one basic or both, one advanced or both, bonus or how many tasks of the year. Please note, that we now have wings for every task. Requesting to join the group will upon approval also grant you access to Lucid Task Club.
> 
> Of course you still need to post the pertinent part of the dream here and link to your DJ entry. 
> Format of your post:
> [Basic, Advanced...] -[Name of the Task] - [success or fail] - [pertinent part of a dream] - [link to dj]
> For example:
> Basic - Drive a car - success 
> ...




Whoever completes any of these tasks gets the following goodies until the end of the month:
Your name will be displayed in *ORANGE* in the online members list at the bottom of the main forum page. **NEW** You'll also be displayed in orange purple (by popular vote) in our Discord.You will receive a special title and badge.You will receive access to the "Lucid Task Club" which is a limited access forum for people that complete a lucid task each month. Members of this club can vote for submitted suggestions for the next month's tasks. Access to the Lucid Task Club will also grant you early access to the next month's tasks, giving you a 2-3 day window to keep your wings for the following month. 
*Tasks for this month:*

*Basic Task i* - Make a DC cry _(squidnapping)_
*Basic Task ii* - Commit some good-old fashioned grand theft auto! "Procure" anything from a fancy car, to a helicopter, or even a battle tank! _(FireFlyMan)_

*Advanced Task i* - Kill dream characters with kindness. _(Yorkshire Rose)_
*Advanced Task ii* - _(Because so many people were interested in it last month but no one got a good shot at it)_ Infiltrate an intelligence agency, and retrieve secret files. Don't set off an alarm! _(FireFlyMan)_ 

*BONUS TASK!!* - Freeze the sun _(Spaceline)_

*JUNE'S BEGINNER TASKS*: (Anybody feel free to have fun with these, but you'll get wings only if you are a beginner. Some will change each month!)

1. Slow down, look around, describe what you see.
2. Touch the ground. What is it? Grass, asphalt?
3. Look at your body. What are you wearing?
4. Listen as hard as you can. What can you hear in the distance?
5. Look at the sky. Does it look normal? Is it day or night?
6. Find text you can read, then look at it again. Has it changed?
7. Ask a DC for a Task of the Month idea.

----------


## Lang

No Grammar. Here: https://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/lang/task-month-87081/

[/SPOILER]

----------


## Lang

sorry again for any grammar stuff in the tasks. 

Completing another episode of The Task Of the Months.
*Spoiler* for _Task of Month Basic i and Basic ii, Bonus Task_: 




Here: https://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/lan...-9-2019-87113/

----------


## RelicWraith

Phew! Finally got a TOTM done, maybe even two! (Not too clear my attempt at Basic Task i passes)


*Spoiler* for _TOTM June 2019 - Bonus Task - Freeze the sun_: 



The visuals started dim and blurred, but somewhat clarified over time. I was looking out a window in an unknown apartment suite. Outside stood tremendous urban houses tall enough to reach an overcast sky. Remembering the TOTMs, I flew outside, and looked around for the sun. I continued miles away to a forested area, where the sky was finally clear and blue enough to see what I wanted.

Several attempts were made in trying to freeze it, first by just thinking it, then by trying to charge up and shoot a freeze ray at it, with no luck. And then, in my last go at the latter, I unexpectedly fired a brilliant, snowflake-shaped projectile the size of a large medicine ball. The missile steadily made its way towards the sun. All of a sudden, a bunch of strange creatures floated in view. These appeared what could be best described as giant piscine animals, trunks in place of mouths, and bright orange and blue carapaces covering much of their bodies. Whether intentional or not, over a dozen of them got into the line of fire. Fortunately, the projectile phased right through them. It then continued along into the horizon, whereupon the sun was struck instantly.

Blinding light covers my eyes. The chill of frost follows suit. When I come to, I see that the sun has, rather comically, been encased in a thin cube of ice. In fact, it now appeared like a glowing snowball, its piercing light bright enough to illuminate the land. Furthermore, the surrounding wilderness had been covered by soft snow.





*Spoiler* for _TOTM June 2019 - Basic Task i - Make DC Cry - Success?_: 




...I zoomed back, to find a parade was ongoing in city streets. It seems the largest, most misshapen of the "people" were actually vehicle-mounted parade floats. And yet, said floats were also individuals all their own. One of such, depicting a grumpy blonde woman, scooped out someone from the audience, and swallowed them whole. No one seemed to care at all.

Several familiar figures were on said blonde-float. One of these was Frylock from Aqua Teen Hunger Force. But, when he spoke, he sounded like Master Shake, and indeed, made inane ramblings similar to the same character. I remembered the crying task, and thought to do so by making trouble. I yelled out to the float-lady, screaming "That guy stole your wallet!", all while pointing at 'Frylock'. The float glares at him, then seizes him in her grip. 'Frylock' breaks down to sobs, and pleads for his life.




Link to DJ entry

----------

